# Mortise and Tenon Joinery



## Sigung

Interesting Roger, but I can't find it. Can you provide a link please?


----------



## HillbillyShooter

Am I correct in understanding that you won this 5-disc set as a prize on a LJ contest? Congratulations! I had to do some research on the author and would share the following site to save other LJs some time and so I can find it after I favorite your review: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds-mortise-and-tenon-joinery.htm Thanks to you, Roger, and to Cricket-just, next time I hope I see the contest before the prize is awarded so I can enter. ;-)


----------



## lew

Congrats, Roger!

Appears to be a mighty nice set.


----------



## guyswoodshop

11 hours on just mortise and tenon joinery? It must be a very comprehensive DVD! Congrats Roger.


----------



## longgone

Now we will see a lot of Mortise and tenon joinery in your work Roger. Congratulations on your win…!


----------



## doubleDD

Good to see you win Roger. Learning is always the biggest factor of woodworking.


----------



## Woodenwizard

Congratulations Roger. Can't wait to see a project that demonstrates some new technique.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Congratulations Roger,


----------



## lanwater

That's cool Roger.
Congratulation.


----------



## ColonelTravis

Lucky you - I'm sure you learned a lot.

HV is one of the most thorough teachers out there in DVD land. I've got his router and TS series because I didn't know squat about those tools at the time. Can't remember how long they are but they are thorough - I think pretty much the same length as this DVD set. For beginners, you learn everything upside down and sideways after you're done. I still refer to them every now and then, there's so much information that it's impossible to remember everything after one viewing.


----------



## stefang

It always amazes me that even though we think we know a lot about a certain subject that someone can come up with much more expertise and learning points that we couldn't have imagined. Congrats on your win and your new found knowledge Roger.


----------



## Kentuk55

Thnx everybody. Sorry I didn't post a link. Thnx John. Here it is again: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds-mortise-and-tenon-joinery.htm


----------



## hotncold

Congratulations Roger - Awesome set. (I don't think I know enough about any subject to teach for 11 hours)


----------



## jinkyjock

Congratulations Roger,
A fine prize indeed.
You will be (mentally) exhausted after such a marathon viewing session.
But the knowledge you have gained will be invaluable for *YEARS* to come.
Cheers, Jinky (James).


----------

